# Operation Safety Streamline - Repair the "Repaired" fork



## azbug-i (Oct 20, 2017)

I recently acquired a couple of my dream bikes. Unfortunately one came with a surprise. A very disfunctional fork repair.  what a bummer. Its sad that the person i bought this from was not told about the repair when he bought it. And it came to me under the same circumstances.  Still a wonderful bike and i look forward to riding it.  

The current state of this fork and riding condition of this bike is binds when turning and a lot of play in the headset. 

Yesterday began the investigation on how to fix it. The steer tube is not straight and it is ovalized down low allowing for the play. 

I will be going to the bicycle recycling place here to look for 2 to 3 donor forks and my friend steve will be performing another repair. 

Here are before pictures.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Well you're taking it to the right guy! I'm sure it will be ready for the Jan CC ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh shawn @Freqman1  different steve haha. I didnt think to ask steve velo on here! But he would be the best guy! My friend steve here is really talented too


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 20, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Oh shawn different steve haha. I didnt think to ask steve velo on here! But he would be the best guy! My friend steve here is really talented too



Amanda, are you coming out to Cali in January for the Huffman/Firestone SS:CC ride?


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 20, 2017)

@New Mexico Brant im planning to. I hope diana can get saturday the 6th off work so we can drive out that day. Getting time off work has been a real b for her this year. So i may come alone. Id just rather not. Sucks driving alone haha


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 20, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> @New Mexico Brant im planning to. I hope diana can get saturday the 6th off work so we can drive out that day. Getting time off work has been a real b for her this year. So i may come alone. i.d. just rather not. Sucks driving alone haha



I am still getting my head around logistics but we maybe driving right by your way.


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 20, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am still getting my head around logistics but we maybe driving right by your way.




@New Mexico Brant please let me know! Id love to road trip with you and i have a way more flexible schedule! Let me know what your hotel plans are. I would likely head up to altadena if justin is available which might mean taking my own car is best anyway but depending on what dates your traveling i could just do a hotel or whatever. We can talk about it


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 20, 2017)

Does anyone know if the lower bearing races were pressed on and if they can be removed?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2017)

They are pressed on, but can't be removed if the steering tube has the fork stop welded on, as yours does.
You will have to remove the steer tube to replace the bearing race.
My advice, would be to send your fork to John Atkinson in San Diego for the repair.
He has done one of these for me, and he understands better than anybody what is needed to be done.
Besides, my guess is, that he will be your buyer when you decide to sell the bike, so I'm sure, he would appreciate being able to do any repairs necessary.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 21, 2017)

Why does everybody make comments about selling bikes


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 21, 2017)

I dont want to replace the bearing race. Just remove it for aligning the new steer tube. And then press it back on


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2017)

Because I'm clairvoyant and can see the future.
Some personal tragedy will unfortunately befold you, and you will be forced to sell your bikes.
I predict, that the buyer for that fine original 1936 Safety Streamline, will be John Atkinson of San Diego.
And since he happens to be one of the best metal fabricators in the country, my thoughts are, why not let him do the repairs, since the bike is probably going to be his anyway.
Just my two cents, nothing personal.


----------



## RJWess (Oct 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Because I'm clairvoyant and can see the future.
> Some personal tragedy will unfortunately befold you, and you will be forced to sell your bikes.




Wow!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Because I'm clairvoyant and can see the future.
> Some personal tragedy will unfortunately befold you, and you will be forced to sell your bikes.
> I predict, that the buyer for that fine original 1936 Safety Streamline, will be John Atkinson of San Diego.
> And since he happens to be one of the best metal fabricators in the country, my thoughts are, why not let him do the repairs, since the bike is probably going to be his anyway.
> Just my two cents, nothing personal.




whoa!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 21, 2017)

Must be nice to be older and have enough money to just buy new stuff all the time and not have to sell something to afford the new toys.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 21, 2017)

I also dont remember asking for anyone's two cents about the future of my bikes besides how to fix this fork.  Nice of you to look out for john.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 21, 2017)

I had my Iver fork sent out from the only bike shop I could find that would touch an ancient bike. They replaced the steer tube and that new part broke in the first ten feet! Luckily, it only cracked about half way, so I didn't end up having to visit a dental surgeon. Anyway, be careful who you have fix it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2017)

I think you did good Amanda, selling off the Bluebird and the Mercury to get the two Safeties.  It would have never felt good riding the BB around after all the agony you went through to get it.  I would have loved to own both Huffmans but didn't have enough gear to sell to buy them and the price Marc quoted me was in the stratosphere.  It is great they have been repatriated back to the U.S.A; congrats again!  I hope you let me take them for a ride the next time I see you!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 21, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I think you did good Amanda, selling off the Bluebird and the Mercury to get the two Safeties.  It would have never felt good riding the BB around after all the agony you went through to get it.  I would have loved to own both Huffmans but didn't have enough gear to sell to buy them and the price Marc quoted me was in the stratosphere.  It is great they have been repatriated back to the U.S.A; congrats again!  I hope you let me take them for a ride the next time I see you!




Thanks Brant! I appreciate the support.  
The bluebird and pacemaker just turned out to be a rough deal. The bb was emotionally rough. Losing my job during that was real icing on the cake haha. 

I definitely never thought id ever have these bikes in my life and it was worth parting with many bikes to get these even higher dream bikes of mine after my new job settled! 

I hope to be out on the safetys in january.


----------

